# Laney Gh50L Vs VH100r



## 2powern (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm in the market for a new amp soonish (before Christmas I hope) and Laney seem to be the best value for me in the good old UK.

I know Paul Gilbert uses the GH, whereas Andy Timmons, one of the chaps from Mastodon and John 5 used the VH.

What I'm asking is, has anyone tried out these two with a 7 stringer?
I'm leaning towards the VH seeing as John5 uses a baritone sometimes and Mastodon dude (Bill?) plays in drop A occasionally.

Thanks.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 17, 2006)

The GH50/GH100 is the gain channel from the VH100. Basically, if you need a dedicated clean channel, get the VH. If not, then the GH is a killer amp.

I would go test one out though, Laney's voicing is *unique*. It's a very 'british' tone, but still all it's own.

The only complaints about low tunings with the Laney is a "loosness" in the low end. It's not a huge thing, pretty subtle, bothers some people more than others. A clean boost, or overdrive, in front will clear this up instantly, IMO.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 17, 2006)

The other guitarist from my old band had a GH100TI Tony Iommi model. Stupid amounts of gain on tap, but being the TI model it had a midrange honk which made everything have a hint of Tony about it. I'd love to try one with 6L6's though.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 17, 2006)

Probably would sound better/different with the 6L6s, but then I've never heard a TI in person. Tony might've had the voicing modified, you never know. The controls are a bit different.....

Anyway, I wish I had some recording gear, I could make some clips.... A Sennheiser MD-421(which is what I'd want ) mic isn't cheap though, and I can't justify the cost for the few times I would use it versus using my POD for recordings.

You could always listen to Kiko Loureiro rip it up on a VH100R:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--TYp43PVgY


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 17, 2006)

Versatility wise the VH100 blows the GH series away. Separate effects loops for each channel AND a global loop. Crazy thing is it's 1/3rd of the price of a Rectifier too!


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 17, 2006)

I feel i'm qualified to answer this. The VH100R is incredible, extremely versatile and has BALLS. I use my 7 string through the VH100R all the time and it really really works well. Plenty of gain and im sure it would cut through really well live.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 17, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Versatility wise the VH100 blows the GH series away. Separate effects loops for each channel AND a global loop. Crazy thing is it's 1/3rd of the price of a Rectifier too!



Heh, I don't know what I'd do with all those loops.  They must be real cheap in the UK, here a GH50L is about $800 new, and a VH100R is about $1300-1400. They're also rare as hell here in the US.


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 17, 2006)

Keep in mind that the GH and VH 100 are the easiest to mod amps aswell out there. If you can afford it go for the VH. Both of them go more then loud enough and have tons of power aswell (more then you'll prolly need). Another plus on laney is that you got a transparent clean, so adding a few pre amps is a good option aswell if you get bored of the sound


----------



## dpm (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm pretty convinced I'll be getting a GH100L some time soon and immediately fitting a set of JJ's KT77's 
The Laneys are real nice amps for very little money.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 18, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Heh, I don't know what I'd do with all those loops.  They must be real cheap in the UK, here a GH50L is about $800 new, and a VH100R is about $1300-1400. They're also rare as hell here in the US.


 
They are. Check out the pricing here and compare it to the Mesa prices at the same place.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 18, 2006)

+ 1 for the VH100R. I used to love mine (and regret trading it for the mesa 50/50) Although IMO it does rock/crunch better than high gain stuff.


And yeah you can get them silly cheap over here! (Got mine for £400)


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hmm, I wonder how close to a Recto a VH100R would sound running 6L6's?


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 18, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Hmm, I wonder how close to a Recto a VH100R would sound running 6L6's?



 

Same here. I *really* wish I hadn't got rid of mine.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 18, 2006)

For the price they are I might have to give one a try some time.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 18, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Hmm, I wonder how close to a Recto a VH100R would sound running 6L6's?



It's not gonna very recto at all.... More like a cross between a JCM800 and a Mark III. 

Fuck yes it can do metal.  I play thrash, power, and death metal on mine, with the gains on 7.5. Gotta get the bitch up to 4 on the master to fill out the tone with the gains up, IMO.

And that's scary that the VH is only like 200 more over there.  I still like the "matched pair" tube costs over the "matched quartet" ones.  I want a VH50R!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, I was really surpirsed at how cheap the Laney's are. I mean £400 for Tony Iommi's signature amp? That's solid state amp money!


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 18, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Yeah, I was really surpirsed at how cheap the Laney's are. I mean £400 for Tony Iommi's signature amp? That's solid state amp money!



Completely unfair! 

It's a bitch telling people about this amp, because no one has them to test out on this side of the Atlantic. At least they got a better US distributer, the one they had a couple years ago sucked ass.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, makes a change for the US guys to get shafted over prices for once!


----------



## rummy (Aug 18, 2006)

Man, I wish I had more frequently flier miles, so I could fly to UK, and get myself a Laney head.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 18, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Yeah, makes a change for the US guys to get shafted over prices for once!



There's no re-sale on Laneys here, though, got mine for like $500 used, IIRC.


----------



## 2powern (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be using a 2x12 closed back cab with Celestion Vintage 30s, is that a good choice?
I know Rusty Cooley favours V30s.


----------



## dpm (Aug 18, 2006)

Disclaimer time - this is my opinion only 
I don't like V30's at all. They're overhyped, have poor low end definition and a real nasty harshness that can't be dialled out. So there


----------



## rummy (Aug 21, 2006)

If anybody's interested, Laney GH100TI on ebay.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 21, 2006)

rummy said:


> If anybody's interested, Laney GH100TI on ebay.


 
That's an absolute beast of an amp, providing you can put up with a slight tint of Tony about your sound.


----------



## YngwieReid (Aug 22, 2006)

Laney's are all around nice amps. I'll try to mention something else, as most of it is already cleared up.

They have the most fluid gain tone that I've ever played. Both GH and VH. 

The cleans on the VH are unreal for a high gain amp, and make no mistake these amps are high gain. It's useable gain too, however if you can't get LOUD I would start to look else where. The VH especially loves to be cranked. It has a noise about it, that only goes away when being turned up. 

The biggest thing about Laney amps are like VHT they really have to like the cabinet. They're so BRIGHT sounding that you need something dark to go. I'd check out a MESA 2x12 Vintage 30 Celestion to go.

~AJ. Reid


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

One word:

Attenuator.


----------



## 2powern (Aug 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> One word:
> 
> Attenuator.



Three words: I am poor. 



I didn't get the job, so looks like a long wait now.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

Heh, and I'm rich? 

I think my Weber MiniMAss was like $100 or so, though the 100watt versions are like $200. Not much more than an expensive pedal, and well worth the tone and control over the level.

Anyways, bummer on the job.  Hope you have better luck in the future.


----------



## 2powern (Aug 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Heh, and I'm rich?
> 
> I think my Weber MiniMAss was like $100 or so, though the 100watt versions are like $200. Not much more than an expensive pedal, and well worth the tone and control over the level.
> 
> Anyways, bummer on the job.  Hope you have better luck in the future.




I'm in the UK, so I pay pretty much in pounds what you chaps pay in dollars, apart from a few things.

Thanks, hard to buy new gear when you've not had a job for a year.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 24, 2007)

vh100 head for Iced Earth/Blind Guardian style stuff?


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep does Iced Earth tone very well. Again, put a boost in front of it and it'll get even closer to that tone.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 24, 2007)

Time to pimp the crap-ass video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QdGXIy6Dkc


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 24, 2007)

awesome, cheers


----------

